# Steps to turning green vase



## 10x10turning (Jan 26, 2017)

I want to try to turn a hollow vase using some green wood I'm gonna be getting soon. It will be an end grain top and bottom turn but i have never turned a vase. I need some help in what steps to take from roughing to drying to finishing. How thick should I rough it out to? Soak it? Etc. 

PS: im not sure what type of wood it, cause i've only seen a dark image but when i have more info ill update this thread.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## gman2431 (Jan 26, 2017)

Species of wood will be your biggest factor IMO along with the ability to make good cuts deep inside something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2017)

You can generally go a bit thinner on the roughouts if they're endgrain. Wood species does come into play like every other turning. If you leave the pith in the blank, you should consider soaking it with thin CA(inside and out)to prevent cracking.

Depending on the height of the vase, you'll likely want some kind of hollowing tool... I like the Oland style tools, and they're easy to make for yourself. The deeper the form, the bigger the bar needs to be to compensate for tool overhang.

I generally use a long drill bit to drill to near final depth, and that makes the hollowing easier. Like any other turning, keep the grain orientation in mind, and try to make 'downhill' cuts(with the grain).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> You can generally go a bit thinner on the roughouts if they're endgrain. Wood species does come into play like every other turning. If you leave the pith in the blank, you should consider soaking it with thin CA(inside and out)to prevent cracking.
> 
> Depending on the height of the vase, you'll likely want some kind of hollowing tool... I like the Oland style tools, and they're easy to make for yourself. The deeper the form, the bigger the bar needs to be to compensate for tool overhang.
> 
> I generally use a long drill bit to drill to near final depth, and that makes the hollowing easier. Like any other turning, keep the grain orientation in mind, and try to make 'downhill' cuts(with the grain).


All good advive above. I suggest rough turning the outside, lathering it with endseal and then hollowing the inside which needs none. Also be aware green endgrain does not hold screws well. I always CA my blanks to a glueblock--CA loves wet wood. I think I dis not do this correctly--sorry.


----------

